# Kong toys



## Lori (Mar 1, 2012)

Was going to go out today and buy a kong for Shamus. I thought it might keep him more entertained when we have to put him in his playpen or when we are gone. I have heard a lot of people put peanut butter in it. Would that be ok for him...he is only 8 weeks old. Any other suggestions to put in it to keep him occupied?

Thanks,
Lori


----------



## CarolZ (Aug 12, 2010)

Julie loves her kongs. I stuff them with a variety of things...chicken, kibble, treats, yogurt, cheese, peanut butter, and often a combination. Usually will freeze them as it then lasts her a little longer. When leave for a few hours she now looks expectantly at me as if to say "where my Kong?"


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

Kongs are great, all pups should come to their new homes , with a kong habit. Here's an article or two http://www.openpaw.org/Pet_Basics/kong.html 
http://www.dogstardaily.com/blogs/50-ways-kong 
http://www.dogstardaily.com/training/home-alone


----------



## nlb (Feb 26, 2012)

I just bought a kong for my pup. She likes it, but it didn't hold her interest that long. I'll try more peanut butter next time.


----------



## misstray (Feb 6, 2011)

nlb said:


> I just bought a kong for my pup. She likes it, but it didn't hold her interest that long. I'll try more peanut butter next time.


How crazy is your pup for peanut butter? Mine didn't really care too much about it so peanut butter didn't work. He loves cream cheese though.


----------



## nlb (Feb 26, 2012)

misstray said:


> How crazy is your pup for peanut butter? Mine didn't really care too much about it so peanut butter didn't work. He loves cream cheese though.


She definately liked it. It was the first time she's tasted it. Cream cheese sounds good, but I'd worry about it spoiling if any didn't get reached and left in for any length of time.

I try not to give her too much people food, but she likes everything so far!


----------



## nlb (Feb 26, 2012)

Just put some doggie cookies in the kong and that is keeping her busy right now! I'd say it's a hit! lol


----------



## HannahBearsMom (Jul 31, 2011)

Before we left with Maccabee, Pam traded my brand-new puppy kong for a puppy kong filled with kibble, sealed with canned food and then frozen. Of course, Maccabee has been sleeping so we have not given him the kong.


----------



## Lori (Mar 1, 2012)

We bought some cookie treats and put one in there. He really liked it and it kept him busy! He likes yogurt so may try that. Do you stuff it full or just put some around the inside of the hole? 

I have another question. I may be showing my ignorance here but what is kibble?


----------



## HannahBearsMom (Jul 31, 2011)

Kibble is dry food.

Maccabee whined like crazy when I put him back into his expen after morning playing with my daughter. I gave him the frozen stuffed kong From Pam and he is fine now!

Kong = puppy pacifier!

Laurie


----------



## nlb (Feb 26, 2012)

Lori said:


> We bought some cookie treats and put one in there. He really liked it and it kept him busy! He likes yogurt so may try that. Do you stuff it full or just put some around the inside of the hole?
> 
> I have another question. I may be showing my ignorance here but what is kibble?


Kibble is the dry puppy food you would normally feed them. I have been looking at videos on youtube on filling kongs, they are very helpful.

This morning when she saw me pickup the kong, she got very excited! I filled it with some of her kibble breakfast and a tiny cookie to stick out tightly enough to keep all the kibble from spilling out too fast. She had fun, but still doesn't keep her busy long enough. Guess I will try the frozen filling next.


----------



## CarolZ (Aug 12, 2010)

Lori, I usually fill the Kong almost to the top and then seal it with a dab of wet food or peanut butter and then put it in the freezer. Julie is almost two and still loves her Kongs.


----------



## DonnaC (Jul 31, 2011)

Baxter and Libby get one every day when I leave for work. On the weekends, after breakfast and potty, Baxter sits by his expen, thinking it is peanut-butter time! I use it only for when I'm leaving.


----------



## heatherk (Feb 24, 2011)

Using a Kong or another long-lasting, *safe *treat is a *great* way to get them used to being alone. I either gave Cey a bit of frozen raw food or a kong whenever I had to leave him alone for any period of time at first, and he adjusted really well with no separation anxiety when he has to be left alone. That being said, Cey doesn't really have the patience (or is not food-motived enough I suppose) for a kong to last very long for him - even if I stuff it with pure cheese, he licks out what he can and I will come home to a still-mostly-filled kong lol. But stuffing it with kibble and mixing in something 'sticky' such as cream cheese or peanut butter works pretty well in general - and as was said above, freezing it on top of that really helps it to last, if your dog had the patience for working frozen food out of the kong lol.


----------



## nlb (Feb 26, 2012)

heatherk said:


> Using a Kong or another long-lasting, *safe *treat is a *great* way to get them used to being alone. I either gave Cey a bit of frozen raw food or a kong whenever I had to leave him alone for any period of time at first, and he adjusted really well with no separation anxiety when he has to be left alone. That being said, Cey doesn't really have the patience (or is not food-motived enough I suppose) for a kong to last very long for him - even if I stuff it with pure cheese, he licks out what he can and I will come home to a still-mostly-filled kong lol. But stuffing it with kibble and mixing in something 'sticky' such as cream cheese or peanut butter works pretty well in general - and as was said above, freezing it on top of that really helps it to last, if your dog had the patience for working frozen food out of the kong lol.


I totally agree!


----------

